# cracked ABS barrel on wc carrier



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone else ever ran into this? I had my first one yesterday. I was able to dig the old barrel out, and thankfully the tool crib attendant had two barrels in his plumbing supply cabinet. I didn't have the black goop to seal it. because these are running threads, does that goop do a lot?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes that messy Permatex crap does seal the connection, without it it will always seep a little bit under heavy usage. In the past when I did new high rise work using wall mounted toilets we threw those plastic things away and made our own out of four inch galvanized pipe with tapered threads to minimize any chance of leakage.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes that messy Permatex crap does seal the connection, without it it will always seep a little bit under heavy usage. In the past when I did new high rise work using wall mounted toilets we threw those plastic things away and made our own out of four inch galvanized pipe with tapered threads to minimize any chance of leakage.


 

Thats what I do to repair these, I use a galv nipple. geeze, for all this time I though I was the only one......


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Can a tapered thread screw into that running thread on the carrier?


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Use sch. 80 PVC nipple, easy to cut square


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

yes the older carriers had running threads. when the mechanic looses the factory sealer i use gasket sealer.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of the carriers have o rings in them and only grease is needed.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a call back on that toilet, I pulled it, and the barrel was fine, dry as a bone. The felt gasket was pinched a bit. I reset it and it's gold.


----------

